# CNC3 Tiberium War Rohstoffe im Mulitplayer verschicken?



## Jarafi (19. Januar 2010)

Abend, ,
Ich würde gerne wissen ob eben diese funktion vorhanden ist, das man seinem Verbüdneten wie in SUM2 z.B Rohstoffe schicken kann?
Danke schon einmal.
Jarafi


----------



## Niamne (19. Januar 2010)

Kurzum, nein. Wenn doch, dann habe ich es selbst noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Agr9550 (20. Januar 2010)

ich schliess mich kirschlein an 

in tw bzw kanes rache kann man leider keine rohstoffe mehr verschenken
du kannst aber mit scrin/nod einfach ichor seed in deiner verbündeten base einsetzen und deine sammeler von dem mini feld abkommandieren dann hat dein mate kurzzeitig wieder kohle (emphielt sich eh das dauerhaft einzusetzen die 500dollar lohnen sich da tibrium mangel ware)

oder einer spielt scrin dann kannste wachstums bescheluniger setzen in den felder (1. bringen die geld,also allein das aufstellen 2.fördern die noch den wachstum)
leider haben nur nod/scrin solche möglichkeiten sich rohstoffe einfliegen zulassen (dafür kann die epic unit von gdi der "marv" rohstoffe sammeln und zwar auch im gefecht  der marv is eh relativ schwer gepanzert somit kannst auch mit 2-3 mammut tanks die backup geben kurz vor der gegener unit base sammeln,is zwar arg dreist juckt aber ned,der backup is aber wichtig weil unsterblich is der marv nun auch ned ausser er is 3 befördert und mit den richtigen units aufgerüstet)


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Sorry das ich den Thread heir so übernehme.. aber hätte vielleicht mal wieder jemand Lust CNC3 KW zu spielen? Irgendwie findet sich kaum noch jemand, der mitspielen wollte.

so far


----------



## hoschi8219 (28. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Sorry das ich den Thread heir so übernehme.. aber hätte vielleicht mal wieder jemand Lust CNC3 KW zu spielen? Irgendwie findet sich kaum noch jemand, der mitspielen wollte.
> 
> so far



kannst du ja nicht im netz spielen (nur gegen kollegen/freunde). das sind alles irre.
die machen ein sofort plat. macht kein spass.
spiel immer sonst gegen com.


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

Naja dann musst du evtl ein wenig üben. So gut sind die da nun auch alle nicht, außerdem sieht man ja am Profil wie viel die Leute schon gespielt/gewonnen/verloren haben.

so far


----------

